# Seče trávník



## stelingo

I can't find the infinitive form of seče. I think the imperfective is sekat. Is seče perfective?


----------



## bibax

The infinitive of seče is síci, imperfective. It is conjugated similarly like téci, péci, vléci, tlouci, etc.

However some forms of síci (incl. the infinitive itself) are rarely used and are replaced by the forms of sekati (like sekej! ...; sekal, ...; sekán, ..., ) which is also imperfective.

present indicative: seku, sečeš, seče, sečeme, sečete, sekou;
imperative: sec, secme, secte !
pass. part.: sečen, sečena, ...

The perfective verbs: seknouti, posíci, posekati, vysekati, nasekati, ...


----------



## Emys

It sounds bit archaic. Nowadays you can use the infinitive "síct" as well as "síci".
In indicative: seču, sečeš, seče, sečeme, sečete, sečou.
Imperative: seč, sečme, sečte.

You can say Seče trávník. or Seká trávník.
But you can say only Seká dřevo. (not Seče dřevo.), síct implies with scythe or sickle.


----------



## bibax

síct 

IMHO síct (as well as moct, říct, týct, píct) sounds and looks terrible. I'll never become accustomed to it.


----------



## Emys

Týct and píct yes, they are coloquial. Correct is téct and péct.

BTW: And what about other infinitives that end with -t? The ending -ti sound very obsolete to me.


----------



## bibax

> The ending -ti sound very obsolete to me.


Obsolete? It's just a matter of taste (and style).


----------



## jazyk

> BTW: And what about other infinitives that end with -t? The ending -ti sound very obsolete to me.


To me too. Furthermore, that infinitive ending does not appear in modern Czech dictionaries and hardly ever in edited prose and in the spoken language.


----------



## bibax

_"Musím pochváliti fotečky. Tanka je supermodelka a Jituš Terezka je andíleček rozkošnej."_

Is it an example of the present-day spoken language? According to me, yes. According to jazyk and Emys, it is probably a fragment from Jirásek's work.


----------



## jazyk

I said _hardly ever_. You can show us tens of examples and we can show you millions of counterexamples.


----------



## stelingo

bibax said:


> The infinitive of seče is síci, imperfective. It is conjugated similarly like téci, péci, vléci, tlouci, etc.
> 
> However some forms of síci (incl. the infinitive itself) are rarely used and are replaced by the forms of sekati (like sekej! ...; sekal, ...; sekán, ..., ) which is also imperfective.
> 
> present indicative: seku, sečeš, seče, sečeme, sečete, sekou;
> imperative: sec, secme, secte !
> pass. part.: sečen, sečena, ...
> 
> The perfective verbs: seknouti, posíci, posekati, vysekati, nasekati, ...



Just to clarify is this the conjugation of Sict (sici) or sekat?


----------



## bibax

Of síci.

Sekati (conjugated like dělati):

present indicative: sekám, sekáš, seká, sekáme, sekáte, sekají
imperative: sekej! sekejme! sekejte!
past participle: sekal, sekala, ...
pass. participle: sekán, sekána, ...


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> síct
> 
> IMHO síct (as well as moct, říct, týct, píct) sounds and looks terrible. I'll never become accustomed to it.



Me too. I can't stand the "ct" sound in coda with the notable exception of numerals.
But whenever I hear it I remember it could be even worse. Just consider the central Bohemian "ject" which is allegedly not German for "now" but Czech for "to go".



> BTW: And what about other infinitives that end with -t? The ending -ti sound very obsolete to me.


I consider it obsolete as neutral synonym to common infinitives with -t but still highly productive and vivid styllistic instrument.


----------

